# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  راسم الإشارة ( الاسلو سكوب)

## أميرة قوس النصر

راسم الإشارة (الأوسيلوسكوب) ، جهاز يبيّن إشارات او ذبذبات كهربائية سريعة التحوّل . في حقل الكهرباء هو أهم اجهزة القياس لأنه يبيّن المسار الزمني للجهد ، أي يظهر الشكل "الحالي" للجهود .

استعمال راسم الإشارة

لقد سادت اللغة الإنكليزية كلغة استعمال ، 
ولذلك سنستعمل التسمية الإنكليزية أيضا . معظم راسمي الإشارة يكون لهم قناتان للسعة . ويستحسن معرفة قيمة الجهد المصرح للجهاز.
بعد تشغيله بنصف دقيقة تقريبا يظهر على الشاشة إشعاع الإضاءة ، وكثيرا من الإضاءة يفسد الطبقة الضوئية على الشاشة ، وبدون إشارة جهد للقياس يتذبذب موالد المسح بطريقة مستقلة ، ويظهر خط أفقي ، يستحسن وضعه في نقطر الصفر وسط الشاشة (في بعض الأجهزة لابد أن يكون مفتاح القدح TRIGGER على وضع FREE RUN أو على الوضع التلقائي AUTOMATIC وبذلك تتسهل عملية تعيير الخط) . 
حدة الصورة يتم تعييرها بمفتاح FOCUS و ASTIGMATIC
في مكبس المدخل للسعة AC/DC/O يمكن وضع إشارة جهد للقياس ، وإذا كانت الإشارة تتضمن جهد مستمر فسينزاح الخط الأفقي المضيء إلى الأعلى . وإذا أردنا قياس الجهد المتردد فقط فعلينا بوضع مفتاح على وضع AC أي الجهد المتردد فقط .وبعد ظهور الإشارة فيمكن تصغير المسح عموديا للسعة بمفتاح السعة Y - AMLITUDE ، وأفقيا للزمن بمفتاح الزمن X - AMLITUDE .
فالمفتاحان هما عاملا الضرب بالمربعات على الشاشة ، حيث إذا كانا على وضع رقم واحد معنى ذلك أن كل مربع على الشاشة يضرب بواحد ، أي إذا كانت سعة الجهد على ارتفاع مربع واحد ووضع مفتاح السعة Y - AMLITUDE على وضع رقم واحد ، فتكون قيمة الجهد واحد فولت ، وإذا كان التردد على عرض مربع واحد ووضع مفتاح الزمن X - AMLITUDE على وضع رقم واحد فكل مربع يساوي واحد هرتز .
إن الهدف من هذه الدروس هو نشر المعرفة للجانب العملي والتطبيقي لحقل الإليكترونيات والجانب الأكثر استعمالا به . وسوف لا نتعمق كثيرا في الخطوات المفردة ، كما أننا لا نتعمق في التحليلات العلمية حول المادة وتفاعلها ، أو تفاصيل موجات المغنطة وحساباتها ، بل سنمر بالخطوات تشرح
القواعد وأساليب علاجها تطبيقيا.

----------


## E.NOSA

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Bl (9):

----------

